# UI Works against the screen



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

A lot of people complaining about pentile, and how they can see 'screen door' effects all across the phone.

Upon looking at many of the off white areas, where motorola skin penetrates even into 3rd party apps. I noticed it's not a perfect white but a very very small checkerboard pattern. I think it's detrimental to the pentil issue since it's easier to see, if you open up a webpage you see the true white of the webpage, compare it to a list in a blur skinned app and you can definitely see a difference.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> A lot of people complaining about pentile, and how they can see 'screen door' effects all across the phone.
> 
> Upon looking at many of the off white areas, where motorola skin penetrates even into 3rd party apps. I noticed it's not a perfect white but a very very small checkerboard pattern. I think it's detrimental to the pentil issue since it's easier to see, if you open up a webpage you see the true white of the webpage, compare it to a list in a blur skinned app and you can definitely see a difference.


I have the same issue. Its really annoying. It happens in tapatalk as well as a number of other apps

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

